# Supplier for regressed bees?



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I would like to start a new top bar hive next year with small cell bees that are already regressed. Does anyone sell them in packages?


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Donald Kuchenmeister
Lula GA 
(706)677-3502
[email protected]

http://www.geocities.com/fatbeeman/


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks for the information. I've always bought my bees locally. Can packages be safely shipped from Ga to Texas?


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

From Don's website

NUCS 
Shipped NationWide
3 Frame Nucs $75
5 Frame Nucs $100
Shipping has been running $20-25$plus $4 for insurance on NUCS.

He can be reached at the e-mail listed above


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm recommending Don as well. He's a quality guy by my opinion; one that is shared with others. 

Waya


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I would also recommend Myron Kropf in missouri. 573-549-2312

Myron sell packages which may be an advantage to some who don't want nucs.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Does he ship?

Kieth


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks for the additional info. I want packages rather than nucs because I want to place them in a top bar hive that won't accomodate Lang-type frames. Missouri would be much closer if I have to pick up. I'll check into it.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks, Scot. I hadn't heard of Myron, but I am sure there has (had) to be more suppliers out there. 

waya


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

How does one go about shipping NUCs? (successfully that is). I know of one place in Ohio that does it, but from what I've heard (here and elsewhere) they typically don't do well.

-Tim


----------

